

The DevOp - alexdowad
https://thedevop.com/

======
toomuchtodo
Is it wrong I'm feeling disgusted by what they're offering for what their
charging?

Off to see if freedevopsinfo.com is taken.

------
blasstula
So, selling paraphrased tutorials other people have written without peer
review?

------
lazyant
not showing price before signup -> no go

~~~
obvious2
They list the cost of a shared account as:

"a shared DevOp plan can be purchased for $499/year"

for up to 20 users.

